# It's the small things....



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Now it's a bit chillier the heated seats are getting more use. I noticed that if you leave the seats on when you stop and restart the passenger seat does not resume heating, returning instead to off. The drivers seat DOES resume at whatever it was set to before.

That's clever, if your passenger hasn't joined you in the second journey it's impossible to reach the other side of the car to turn their seat heating off but you do want yours to stay toasty.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly..any setting for the driver, is stored on the key when you turn off the car.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah I like those little touches too.  
Also on the roadster how it automatically turns the air con off when you open the roof and turns it back on again when you close it. Also adjusts the radio volume too.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

There are few bad things but sometime, these small things make you feel better!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

did you notice when the light button fades out after you have pressed it!?


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Have had just the one need for heated seat so far. Wasn't impressed. Took a while to heat up. And I did wonder what the lower settings are for! Can't imagine needing anything lower than max. Is it me?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

rumblestrip said:


> Have had just the one need for heated seat so far. Wasn't impressed. Took a while to heat up. And I did wonder what the lower settings are for! Can't imagine needing anything lower than max. Is it me?


Not tried it much but I'd say level 3 = HEAT, 2 = background warmth but 1 must only be detectable if you are sat there naked.


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> rumblestrip said:
> 
> 
> > Have had just the one need for heated seat so far. Wasn't impressed. Took a while to heat up. And I did wonder what the lower settings are for! Can't imagine needing anything lower than max. Is it me?
> ...


I'm not sure about this, I start on 3 and within 5 minutes drop it to 1.
That said, I've just realised I've left it on 1 for the last two days without noticing so I guess you're right, it's pretty undetectable unless you are letting it all hang out.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Doesn't seat heat depend on ambient temperature? As it's not really cold yet, the lower settings aren't as noticeable.

I tried the neck heater out the other evening as it was chilly with the roof down and was impressed. Certainly does what it's supposed to!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the seat will switch from step 3 to step 2 after 10 minutes but there remains.
my advice, follow my coding because the temperatures on the TT (compared to other Audi and the mk2) are very low!
I have increased any step by 10 degrees and they are quite acceptable! I'm trying with low temperatures outside and I think I'll add other few degrees, I like to feel heated


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I think the ability to notice the seat heating up is dependent on how insulated any clothing is (eg wearing a jacket or jumper).
Not had any issues with my heated seats - I think they are great. And for longer journeys, the lower settings are just right


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

ok but I can assure you standard temperatures are very low..try even a Golf or maybe someone here remember the mk2 seats..they were very hot!


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Yep, had no problems with mine - level 3 is uncomfortably warm, have it on 2 when needs to be on and the neck heater is a great bonus, too. Not seen the neck heater re-appear in any of the RS videos, however...

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

ManuTT said:


> ok but I can assure you standard temperatures are very low..try even a Golf or maybe someone here remember the mk2 seats..they were very hot!


Agreed very poor performance including the mk2.

Mk1 were the hottest seats this side of the Sun


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

For instance, the golf 7 has I recall 14 degrees more for any step than ours!! If this winter, what I changed is not enough, I'm gonna hit those temperatures!


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah I like those little touches too.
> Also on the roadster how it automatically turns the air con off when you open the roof and turns it back on again when you close it. Also adjusts the radio volume too.


Also remembers other heater settings - I have different zones set, heat / fan, etc for up & down - no need to remember


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Yes, Mk 1 seats had many levels of heat adjustment then I think the good old nancy state stepped in and decreed they should be cooler.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Another nice little feature - the interior lights are dimmable and proximity sensitive - hold your finger close to them and they operate!

I'd love to know how the engineer got that idea the thumbs-up from his bosses!


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Heated seats in the mini get too hot within a couple of minutes, it takes a couple of minutes to realise they are even on in the TT!


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

4433allanr said:


> Heated seats in the mini get too hot within a couple of minutes, it takes a couple of minutes to realise they are even on in the TT!


exactly what I'm saying!


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

[smiley=gossip.gif] This thread has been hijacked by the Seat Heater Hijackers. Is there not a technical forum for warm to toasty bums?
Perhaps we could return to the original subject and tell all about your little thing/things? :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Edinburra said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif]
> Perhaps we could return to the original subject and tell all about your little thing/things? :lol:


No way. That's between me and the wife.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Do like the way you can't lock your keys in the boot - if you leave your keys in the boot and close it it unlocks and pops up the boot lid. (Not sure if this works on the coupe as well)
Like the way it reminds you if you've left your phone plugged in when you get out.
Don't like the way it takes 4 or 5 minutes after starting off before it makes wi-fi contact with your phone SIM and the MMI Connect app. Means web radio or Aupeo etc won't work until its all connected.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Edinburra said:


> [smiley=gossip.gif] This thread has been hijacked by the Seat Heater Hijackers. Is there not a technical forum for warm to toasty bums?
> Perhaps we could return to the original subject and tell all about your little thing/things? :lol:


you've right but here the forum doesn't have strictly rules for thread with only one topic or better, avoid the same question repeated 5 times from 5 users..so nothing new few OT..


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Being able to choose whether to engage start / stop via brake pedal pressure, from one stop to the next.


----------



## csi_basel (May 11, 2006)

Doesn't stop/start drain the battery?


----------



## Jonny_C (Jul 24, 2013)

Depends how often it's used. if you're in a traffic queue, then probably yes, but the cars system will monitor battery voltage and if there's any doubt, it won't let the engine stop.

For example if I have heated seats and neck blower on, the elec demand on the system prevents auto stop / start, as it "knows" there's a risk on re-start that it won't happen quickly enough without shutting those things down.

That's one of the reasons I like the brake pedal control - if it's just a quick stop, light traffic, I'll leave it switched on, but decide myself if i want it to stop. If it's really slow, stop / start traffic, I'll just turn it off.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

after some start&stop you can notice a decrease of internal led when the car re-start because the voltage became a bit low..but if a condition of low voltage occurs, or colder temperature (than your set) inside the car etc.., the car will re-start alone


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> Edinburra said:
> 
> 
> > [smiley=gossip.gif] This thread has been hijacked by the Seat Heater Hijackers. Is there not a technical forum for warm to toasty bums?
> ...


Thank you for the info, I'll take note. I'm new around here.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

It's not a rule..but that I was said..and what I see...a bit messy sometime


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

...like a runny boiled egg but tasty nonetheless.

Soldiers or halves...hmm


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Removable rubber pads in the door pockets, nice touch.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

'Your mobile phone battery is low' that one always catches me out as you forget the car is bluetooth connected to you phone as soon as you get in. Cool though.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> the seat will switch from step 3 to step 2 after 10 minutes but there remains.
> my advice, follow my coding because the temperatures on the TT (compared to other Audi and the mk2) are very low!
> I have increased any step by 10 degrees and they are quite acceptable! I'm trying with low temperatures outside and I think I'll add other few degrees, I like to feel heated


So I am right in thinking that the temperature settings of the heated seats can be increased. If this is possible is will ask the dealer to do this, as I am disappointed with current heat levels.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

You can do it only with vag..the dealer can't do it o lo because it's not "legal" following the warranty thing!
I'm VERY disappointed instead! I live with heated seat about 8 months per year!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> You can do it only with vag..the dealer can't do it o lo because it's not "legal" following the warranty thing!
> I'm VERY disappointed instead! I live with heated seat about 8 months per year!


I am also very disappointed, the heat or should I say lack of it is the worst I have had in all my Audi's that I have owned.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I can confirm they are the lowest in temperatures (other Audi/VW physically tried and checked with vag)..but I can't understand why!


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

ManuTT said:


> I can confirm they are the lowest in temperatures (other Audi/VW physically tried and checked with vag)..but I can't understand why!


I cannot understand why Audi have done this - especially in a roadster, I thought the whole point of settings (3) was to give you a low, med, high choice - the high setting is simply just too low.

Years ago I had a Q5 which had 6 settings (too many to be honest) but it was brilliant.


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

Glad it's not just me then. Maybe I need to get into VAG coding to a) re-set the heated seat temp. and b) turn of that really stupid engine noise thingy.

Sorry... I know this isn't a heated seat thread :roll:


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

rumblestrip said:


> Glad it's not just me then. Maybe I need to get into VAG coding to a) re-set the heated seat temp. and b) turn of that really stupid engine noise thingy.
> 
> Sorry... I know this isn't a heated seat thread :roll:


Perhaps this is just a healthy heated debate


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

yeah it's just the most various and useful thread! :lol: :lol:


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

The interior light you just need to go near for it to turn on. I think Audi may have solved a problem that never existed!


----------

